# DNS-Server gehackt: Pornos und Adware hinter Regierungs-Domains



## Newsfeed (19 Juli 2010)

Hacker haben zahlreiche US-Regierungs-Domains genutzt, um für Porno-Websites zu werben und Adware zu verteilen. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

